# 2/3A ni-MH 900mah 4.8v. battery.



## light1up (Feb 28, 2010)

Ive had this flashlight for awhile, it was my first step graduating from mag-lights. haha..so anyways I liked it so much I purchased a friend one too who wanted mine. Well I think we both overcharged our batteries and fried them, cause both lights barely take a charge, and dont make me giggle with their illumination any longer. Heres a link to the light http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...&group_ID=1113&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog Its a 4.8v zenon bulb and the battery appears to be of the 4 cells held together with plastic variety. it states on the battery: 2/3A Ni-MHX4 900 mah 4.8v. My question is, can I use the 18650s, or 123s that are rechargeable with this? The diameter looks right, little over half inch, about 4.5" long. If not Id appreciate suggestions for a good quality battery replacement with all the mahs I can get. Deciding what new fenix to get, and im just giong to buy a charger and batteries all at once, so I thought I might fix these lights for my friend and I, thank you.


----------



## davidt (Mar 2, 2010)

There isn't a combination of 18650s, or 123s rechargeables that will allow you to run the bulb without blowing it.

But you can get a custom 4.8V nimh pack built. Go here:

http://www.cheapbatterypacks.com/?menu=660F3530DE&sid=163297

and you can get some custom packs built. I've had some custom 7.2v and 14.4v packs ordered from this site and they work great.


----------



## light1up (Mar 2, 2010)

Right on, thanks alot. Im ordering batteries from there...1500 mah, $15.50 per pack delivered to my door. They didnt stock it, but they will build you packs for basically cost of parts! Good call, and thanks for clearing up my confusion, I was hoping not to need a bunch of chargers, but I alreadt had this one sooo I guess it dosent count. :twothumbs


----------



## Databyter (Mar 2, 2010)

davidt said:


> There isn't a combination of 18650s, or 123s rechargeables that will allow you to run the bulb without blowing it.
> 
> But you can get a custom 4.8V nimh pack built. Go here:
> 
> ...



I was under the impression that they won't put connection plates (battery contact points) into thier packs, so for most of the kind of builds I do they won't go the extra mile to deliver a pack I can just pop into my light.

For example, a tri-wide pack of the 2/3 A that terminals on the front and back with a D sized connection plate.

I just bought a dumpster fulla batteries from them though.

If this isn't the case please let me know, but I have copies of the emails detailing a large list of all the things they can not do.

Custom packs to them means standard RC type packs custom made, not custom packs.


----------



## light1up (Mar 2, 2010)

As I built my packs on their site I did not see any options for "battery contact points", so they may not do that as you said. It does have a place for further instructions which they encourage use of, but I have no idea what theyll actually be willing to do. I have looked at the light they are going in and it will be a better arrangement for me with no nipple. I am thrilled. No where stocked the packs I needed, and making them out of loose cells was looking like my only option. They are making me exactly what I wanted for cheap. $55 for 4-4 cell packs of 2/3 1500 mah delivered to my door. If I did need nipples Id solder on something, or modify the light slightly. A guy here messaged me and Ive seen them elsewhere for $20 ea plus shipping. So I figure half price is nice. :twothumbs


----------

